# I'm clueless about sunscreen for the face..help



## Sushi_Flower (Aug 15, 2005)

I've never worn sunscreen on my face. I'm indian so i guess i need it less anyway but i'm still worried and would like to protect my face especially the under eye area. What should i use?


----------



## MACattack (Aug 15, 2005)

Just buy a face moisturizer for the day with an SPF of 15 or above and you'll be good to go! I suggest Clean and Clear Morning Burst (drugstore)... or Estee Lauder Day Wear Plus (department).


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 15, 2005)

i use Mac day spf 15 light moisture. . which personally i have only bought once because i think its a rip off for moisturizer.  just go to any drug store and buy a moisturizer with spf in it. im pretty sure there are quite a few of them. seeing as how these days everyone is concerned about the sun . they put spf in everything it seems! ( which is good )


----------



## SingleWinged (Aug 15, 2005)

You're not alone, many people are clueless about sunscreens! Many sunscreens boast about high SPFs, such as Neutrogena's Dry Touch SPF 30 & 45, but they are not photostable, meaning that their sunscreen filters break down upon exposure to sun light. Sounds pointless huh? Well, no need to worry! There are many photostable sunblocks out there that are indeed safe for the face! Here's some of my favorites:

Shiseido SPF 55 Lotion/Cream - very matte! It makes an amazing makeup base as well. The lotion is more milky than the traditional lotions most of us are used to. The cream is actually NOT thick and works better for my oily skin!

Cetaphil SPF 15 - This has Parsol 1789, a chemical sunscreen filter. It can be found in drugstores but may cause your face to sting if you are sensitive! It can also be oily if you have combo/oily skin. It's actually a very good sunscreen though in the US market.

Clinique Super City Block SPF 25 - I love this sunscreen! I use it everyday under makeup (sunscreen should be last skincare product applied to the face before foundation/powder/concealor). Its a physical block, meaning it has no chemicals in it, so no stinging/burning!

Others that are very good are Clarins Sun Care Cream SPF 30, Coppertone Oil-Free Faces SPF 30, and if you live in Canada I'd recommend Biotherm Ecran Total Anti-Intolerances Solaires SPF 30 and La Roche Posay sunscreens!

I hope that helped and you should def. check out the Skin Care Board on MakeupAlley.com for all your suncare inquiries.


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Aug 15, 2005)

don't forget sun screen on you eye lids!!!! On regular days, how much time are you in the sun?? For school and after I am in the sun around 5 hours I put drugstore moisturizer with spf on before anything, and after initial 1.5 hours in the sun and every 1-2ish hours in the sun I spray sunscreen on.


----------



## rouquinne (Aug 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautifulxdisaster* 
_don't forget sun screen on you eye lids!!!!_

 
*OMIGAWD NO!!!

DO NOT, DO NOT, DO NOT put sunscreen on your eyelids!!!*

most sunscreens contain products that can cause stinging at best and damage at worst!!!

wear BIG, DARK sunglasses!!!!!

single winged had some excellent recommendations to which i'd like to add - Ombrelle (if you can find it in the US), Coppertone Spectra (micronized zinc), Coppertone Faces Oil-Free, Neutrogena Healthy Defense Moisturizer with spf 30, Olay Complete Defense spf 30 and Dove Daily Moisturizer spf 15 for the winter.

if you follow the link in my sig file to my makeup column, there are 2 articles about sunscreen in there!


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Aug 16, 2005)

^^ I never knew that!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I started to do it because this one show *ten years younger* and they said people forget to put sunscreen on the eyelids and that eyelids are the thinnest skin and get wrinkly/damaged first LOL.  I hope neutrogena healthy defense wasn't TOO harsh!

I need to look up things before doing them >_<


----------



## rouquinne (Aug 16, 2005)

if you have oily eyelids - i do - or sweat when you're out in the sun, the sunscreen will melt and run into your eyes!

wear dark glasses - and i do mean DARK!

i have HUGE ones.


----------



## mspixieears (Aug 17, 2005)

It might be dorky, but wide-brimmed hats are good too for shielding eyes from sun. Those thick canvas ones, so as to properly block the sun.

You can also get regular glasses with UV protection - when I got my specs, they asked me if I wanted the UV protection filter, to which I said YES. Great for driving on sunny days but not sunny enough for sunglasses.


----------



## rouquinne (Aug 17, 2005)

i have a BIG hat!


----------



## rainbow (Sep 13, 2005)

my skin is pretty sensitive & of combination skin type, so which brand of sunscreen would u recommend? i always have this impression that sunscreen will  make my skin more oily and makeup wouldnt stay as long also..


----------



## JasmineH (Sep 13, 2005)

I put La roche posay athenis 60spf on my eye lids and it doesn't sting at all, even when I get a glob in my eye.


----------



## rouquinne (Sep 13, 2005)

i cannot repeat this enough - *DO NOT PUT SUNSCREEN ON YOUR EYELIDS!!!!*

the active ingredients in sunscreens can damage your eyes - no matter what it is!!!!!!

wear large DARK sunglasses!!!

i am 45 - most people think i am around 30.  i wear dark glasses, big hats and sunscreen year round!

rainbow, try the Coppertone Spectra!


----------



## martygreene (Sep 14, 2005)

Quote:

  Shiseido SPF 55 Lotion/Cream - very matte! It makes an amazing makeup base as well. The lotion is more milky than the traditional lotions most of us are used to. The cream is actually NOT thick and works better for my oily skin!  
 
This is what I swear by. It's photo stable which is HUGELY important for anything that you are going to wear under makeup and won't be re-applying throughout the day. I have a skin condition which is often called a sun allergy, where I am extremely photo-sensitive and react severely to prolonged UV radiation. I swear by Shiseido's sunblock, I have the lotion now but have used the cream as well, I buy whichever is available when I need a new bottle. It lasts forever, and dries to an invisible non-sunscreeny feeling. It's a wonderful makeup primer, and it just overall amazing. My boyfriend uses it when he bikes in the sun, and even when he's pouring down sweat he's never gotten it in his eyes, and the one time I did accidentally it didn't sting or burn at all.


----------



## JasmineH (Sep 14, 2005)

what about eye cream that has spf?


----------



## ambidextrous (Sep 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_This is what I swear by. It's photo stable which is HUGELY important for anything that you are going to wear under makeup and won't be re-applying throughout the day. I have a skin condition which is often called a sun allergy, where I am extremely photo-sensitive and react severely to prolonged UV radiation. I swear by Shiseido's sunblock, I have the lotion now but have used the cream as well, I buy whichever is available when I need a new bottle. It lasts forever, and dries to an invisible non-sunscreeny feeling. It's a wonderful makeup primer, and it just overall amazing. My boyfriend uses it when he bikes in the sun, and even when he's pouring down sweat he's never gotten it in his eyes, and the one time I did accidentally it didn't sting or burn at all._

 

do you tan from it? if not I'm going to try it out. but there was a test with sunscreens and Shiseido didn't turn out well... because the real SPF it provided was less than what was printed on the bottle.

Has anyone tried a Biotherm Suncreen for face? They use Mexoryl, must be pretty safe I guess (both UVB and UVA) just wanna know if its sticky, matte, greasy... and if you tan or if it really blocks


----------



## martygreene (Sep 14, 2005)

That be me, and as you can see I obviously don't tan with it. I also don't experiance the hell that is my reaction to the sun with it (well, ok, I do, but after MUCH longer exposure, which is going to happen no matter what I do outside).


----------



## ambidextrous (Sep 14, 2005)

wow is your face really that darker than your arms and legs or is it just the lighting and the shadow in the pic? ö_Ö I think I'll get the cream...


----------



## martygreene (Sep 14, 2005)

No, my face isn't, it's a combination of my face being flushed from the heat (that's the Dead Sea on which I'm floating) and the shadow of the parasol. If you notice, my hand holding the parasol and my face are almost the same. I think that day was in the hundreds... it was hot, and I was tired. The sea felt good, but it generally took me about an hour in air conditioning before the ruddy heat flush faded from my face. Check out some of my FOTDs and you'll see that my face is just as pasty white as the rest of me. I add a white tint to my foundations actually, as NC15 is dark on me still.


----------



## ambidextrous (Sep 15, 2005)

thanx! I'll definately try the Cream


----------



## GoldieLox (Sep 17, 2005)

I work at a medical day spa. we sell la roche posay. its kinda expensive but its worth it because its fabulous. Especially the Anthelios 60. Every skin type and color needs a sunscreen. It isnt about the color its about the harmful rays. Also make sure your SPF has uva AND uvb protection. Somthing of a 20 or higher is best. For someone who doesnt want a 60 you might try biomedic spf 20 its good for not causing oil. and not too tacky. Its also sold by la roche posay. actually i dont think that la roche sells the anthelios spf themselves i think you have to go through a provider. like feelbest.com sells it. they also sell ombrella i belive but i have not tried that one so have no opinoins.


----------

